# Hoyt Vantage Pro: cam 1/2 or spiral X for fingers



## strikefirst (Mar 30, 2009)

Getting a Hoyt...what cam system do you prefer for fingers and why?


----------



## DDSHOOTER (Aug 22, 2005)

Not on your list. But I really like the Z3 cam with its smoothness and alittle bit of valley. Speed is a plus. I have tried the Spiral X but it was abit touchy for me. Never tried the cam 1/2 plus, but did shoot the cam.5 for awhile until I went with a C2 then Z3. Which I really like. Maybe you can special order? dd


----------



## DDSHOOTER (Aug 22, 2005)

I might add one more thing. If your bow is a long AtoA and the cam size is small, then I don't think there is much difference on which one you choose. To me that is... Now on shorter AtoA bows with bigger cams there is a really difference... IMO.... Hoyt will know best. dd


----------



## aussiejas (Jul 18, 2010)

i shoot an ultrasport with the cam 1/2 system with fingers and its great ,,no problems ,,cheers jas


----------



## Boyd (Feb 7, 2003)

I have shot the cam 1/2 for the last two years. The last test was to put on the 75% let-off mods. I'm even more impresses with how these cams shoot. If you can test that set-up you I think you'll like it.


----------



## strikefirst (Mar 30, 2009)

Thanks for all the input!

I just bought a Hoyt Vantage X8 (MINT...not a scratch!) with Cam 1/2 plus. I also bought his 65% let off mods. So I'll have both 65% and 75%

Throwing on my cavalier plunger and free flyte micro.

Any suggestions on what % let off Mod to try first?


----------



## Boyd (Feb 7, 2003)

strikefirst said:


> Thanks for all the input!
> 
> I just bought a Hoyt Vantage X8 (MINT...not a scratch!) with Cam 1/2 plus. I also bought his 65% let off mods. So I'll have both 65% and 75%
> 
> ...


Be sure to keep us posted on your progress.

Personally I think you'll really like the 75% mods.


----------



## Harperman (Sep 3, 2006)

Boyd, since You have tons of experience with different Finger set-ups, and are a tremendous shot, I'd love to hear Your Pro's, and Con's concerning the Hoyt Cam 1/2 Plus cams...And how You set them up to suit You..I had a Vantage X-7 for about a week, and a Seven 37, both with Cam 1/2 Plus cams, and probably didnt have them set up right..Also, do You think that the Cam 1/2 Plus cams can be pulled though a Clicker??....Thanks in advance....Jim


----------



## Boyd (Feb 7, 2003)

Harperman said:


> Boyd, since You have tons of experience with different Finger set-ups, and are a tremendous shot, I'd love to hear Your Pro's, and Con's concerning the Hoyt Cam 1/2 Plus cams...And how You set them up to suit You..I had a Vantage X-7 for about a week, and a Seven 37, both with Cam 1/2 Plus cams, and probably didnt have them set up right..Also, do You think that the Cam 1/2 Plus cams can be pulled though a Clicker??....Thanks in advance....Jim


Jim,

Just a judgement call on my part here but, I think the vantage 7 and seven 37 were to short on the axle to axle length to give you a real chance with the cam &1/2's. The reason I say this is based on what I've found by doing some testing with XT-3000 limbs on my vantage pro risers. By increasing the ATA from the XT-2000 limbs this bow has really started to give me a much larger window of forgiveness.

The main pro, I think, is that while these are "Cams" they shoot very much like a "Wheel". This was made even more evident with the 75% mods. What I look for in my set-up for any bow is something that has a wall at the back of the valley that I can park on at full draw while going thru my aiming process. These cams like every other cam have a wall but... the cam & 1/2's have a softer, more finger friendly version.
The addition of the 75% mods gave me a broader valley and softer wall over the 65's. Even though I can't us a clicker in the bowhunter class, I believe you would have no problem using one.

For testing purposes, I use a horizontal drawing devise (set up with a scale to check draw weight thru the draw cycle as well as holding weight at the front, middle & back of the valley) to set the cam & 1/2's at "Even" timing. From that point I'll adjust the timing to suit the aiming requirements for sight in reasons. Most cases I end up with the top cam slightly ahead (advanced) of the bottom cam. I have noticed that the cams have a much smaller window of timing availability before you loose the advantages of the cams valley. And for that reason, the 75% mods gives you more timing, tuning adjustments.

This is just a small snippet of where and how I set these cams. I'm still playing with three of these bows trying to chase where they really like being shot. This year I'm making TONS of changes to everything, leaving no stone unturned finding that magical set-up.

Now you need to play with nock placement on the string. Early on I started about 1/4" above center line. But I quickly found out these cams really like a lower nock level. To date, I'm not settled in on a "Perfect" location, I just know that I am now very close to center line.

Hope this help Jim.


----------



## DDSHOOTER (Aug 22, 2005)

Boyd, Very good observations! One thing that I stumble onto was relaxing the bow out ten to give abit more valley and easier letdown. You might try that. Its like you said longer atoa better valley. What I means is if the limbs are preloaded the cams start to pull at a higher poundage and have a harder drop off into a shorten valley, but the opposite when they are relaxed. Carefull, here because it will change your DL and put in a lower slot. Which also gives you a better valley and slower speed. I played with this quite abit until I went to the C2 cams. Maybe, you can prove this on your draw board with the Cam.5 plus. dd


----------



## Harperman (Sep 3, 2006)

Hey, Boyd!!........Wow, thank You very much for that post, very informative, and helpful!....I really appreciate it!!..Now, to find a used Vantage X-8!...Or figure out how to come up with the $$$ to buy a Vantage Pro, with 3000 limbs...L.O.L..Thanks again, Boyd!.......Take care!........Jim


----------



## Harperman (Sep 3, 2006)

DDSHOOTER said:


> Boyd, Very good observations! One thing that I stumble onto was relaxing the bow out ten to give abit more valley and easier letdown. You might try that. Its like you said longer atoa better valley. What I means is if the limbs are preloaded the cams start to pull at a higher poundage and have a harder drop off into a shorten valley, but the opposite when they are relaxed. Carefull, here because it will change your DL and put in a lower slot. Which also gives you a better valley and slower speed. I played with this quite abit until I went to the C2 cams. Maybe, you can prove this on your draw board with the Cam.5 plus. dd


Hey, Double-D!.........Good post, also very informative...I'll add this , maybe useful, maybe not, but having tweeked on a few different Cam 1/2 designs from Hoyt, I've been able to get a better valley, and more "Shootability" by under-rotating several different cam designs, from the old Cam 1/2's, the Z-3's, Spiral's, and C-2's...I've posted this on here before, I think, but an under-rotated Spiral was a pretty good Finger shooting cam for Me...Only "Con" is that some speed is lost, but the bow (ProTec with XT-3000 limbs) drew smoother, broke over softer, and had more valley, and was still a good bit faster than a comparable bow set-up, with the old style Cam 1/2 cams....Interesting stuff.........Thanks again.......Take care, Double-D!........Jim


----------



## DDSHOOTER (Aug 22, 2005)

Jim, great thing here is if you relax it or over string/cable it you don't have to under-rotate the cam (long string, standard cable length). However, you will have to make-up the difference by going to a different cam size on the draw specific design, tho. On the cam.5 it was a different slot Letter. But your right on with under-rotation thing......really soft cam feel/slow great for target. This is why I fitted my Ultratec with XT2000 limb, #4.0 Z3's with #G cam.5 strings/cables. It lost a bunch of pound, was smooth, and fast. Con. low BH. I guess I should'nt of sold that bow...I just wanted a Parallel to play with instead.. But I still have my UltraElite XT3000, #2.0 Z3 @ 29.5 draw... Franken-Bow... Aren't we a pair... LOL... dd


----------



## Boyd (Feb 7, 2003)

Harperman said:


> Hey, Boyd!!........Wow, thank You very much for that post, very informative, and helpful!....I really appreciate it!!..Now, to find a used Vantage X-8!...Or figure out how to come up with the $$$ to buy a Vantage Pro, with 3000 limbs...L.O.L..Thanks again, Boyd!.......Take care!........Jim


Not that I want the competition in the archerytalk classified section but try looking for some used XT-3000 limbs. To date, I've picked up two sets that were in great shape. I'm not sure where you want to end up with draw length / draw weight but I use limbs with a deflection of 92. These give me a max weight of 62 lbs using #4 Cam & 1/2's.

*I get first dibs on the next set of 92's* LOL...


----------



## DDSHOOTER (Aug 22, 2005)

Hey, Boyd. How long is that Vantage Pro riser? Or is it the same lenght as the Katera XL/ Vectric XL riser? dd


----------



## Boyd (Feb 7, 2003)

*Side Note To This Thread:*

This is exactly why I love, love, love shooting fingers. Playing, experimenting, tuning, tweaking everything you can to squeeze all you can out of our bows because we use our God given release-aid. If we could train our fingers to let go of the string like a mechanical release, we would loose out on all this great information about bringing out the best of our bows. :shade:

Keep this info free flowing men. We need to build up our ranks. :thumbs_up


----------



## Boyd (Feb 7, 2003)

DDSHOOTER said:


> Hey, Boyd. How long is that Vantage Pro riser? Or is it the same lenght as the Katera XL/ Vectric XL riser? dd


DD,
Measured from center to center of the bolts that hold the limb pockets to the bow... 28 5/16".


----------



## Harperman (Sep 3, 2006)

hey, Boyd!..........I have a set of the older, 1st Generation XT-2000 limbs here, they are longer than the newer XT-2000 limbs, by, about 1/2", if I remember right..XT-2000 limbs are 14", XT-3000 limbs are 15 1/2"..These limbs are in between those lengths, they might work out nicely, for me, since I'm draw length challenged compared to Yourself, and Double-D...Take care.....Jim


----------



## strikefirst (Mar 30, 2009)

You have got to love Bow Porn! You guys got me all "hot and bothered"! I haven't shot field archery in 15 years...next summer...I'm back! I can't wait!


----------



## DDSHOOTER (Aug 22, 2005)

Man we must be on the same wavelenght! 
Think about this I have a set of these limb and pockets from this bow, Mhttp://www.pers.katedral.se/~anders/3dtouren/1996/airspeedeng.htmlan 
put them on a 28 5/16 riser with 36" katera xl setup, preloading the crap out of them. should be fast and long with a good BH. lol... dd



Harperman said:


> hey, Boyd!..........I have a set of the older, 1st Generation XT-2000 limbs here, they are longer than the newer XT-2000 limbs, by, about 1/2", if I remember right..XT-2000 limbs are 14", XT-3000 limbs are 15 1/2"..These limbs are in between those lengths, they might work out nicely, for me, since I'm draw length challenged compared to Yourself, and Double-D...Take care.....Jim


----------



## DDSHOOTER (Aug 22, 2005)

I measure my Vectric XL riser. It's 28 5/16" from rocker bolt to rocker bolt. It appears to be the same as Boyd's Vantage Pro. Not sure if they both have the same limb angle oe not? I also measure my Airspeed limbs at 15" 1/8" and my 2005 XT2000 limb at 13 3/4". The XT 500 limbs that are on the bow are 12" long. Do you guys think that longer limbs could work, as with the Vantage, Vantage Pro and Vantage LTD. dd


----------



## Harperman (Sep 3, 2006)

DDSHOOTER said:


> I measure my Vectric XL riser. It's 28 5/16" from rocker bolt to rocker bolt. It appears to be the same as Boyd's Vantage Pro. Not sure if they both have the same limb angle oe not? I also measure my Airspeed limbs at 15" 1/8" and my 2005 XT2000 limb at 13 3/4". The XT 500 limbs that are on the bow are 12" long. Do you guys think that longer limbs could work, as with the Vantage, Vantage Pro and Vantage LTD. dd


 Double-D..The limb pocket angles would be less on the Vectrix XL than the Vantage riser...I think that a set of XT-1000 limbs(13" limbs) would work, for what your wanting, just long-string them a bit, should come out around 37" A-T-A, and a bit less than 8" brace height..Would probably shoot and handle very similar to my Merlin XT.....Run it up the Flag pole, and see how she flaps!..L.O.L...Take care..Jim


----------

